
UK overtakes Italy to record highest coronavirus death toll anywhere in Europe - rv-de
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/05/05/uk/uk-coronavirus-death-toll-europe-scli-gbr-intl/index.html
======
rv-de
When Italy was hit hard by the virus terrible news, pictures, witness
statements and footage was all over the place. Why don't we see this with UK?
Is UK handling the situation more smoothly than Italy/Spain or did the media
just shift focus somewhere else?

~~~
Arnt
Italy had more deaths from a novel disease than the rest of the world
combined. The UK doesn't. What the UK is doing to battle the disease is also
not particularly new or interesting. It's just a sixth or tenth repeat of a
sadly familiar story, why should it get much newspaper space?

